# IBS-C, stress, anxiety and I'm super scared, I need advice ASAP (my story)



## VeenRedRose (Jun 3, 2016)

//edit : everything is all better now.


----------



## VeenRedRose (Jun 3, 2016)

.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

sounds like ibs to me


----------

